# What Construction Employers look for in a resume?



## seabee1 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hello,
I was recently dischrged forom ths us navy seabees, and finding construction jobs is a pain. Most of the time I can't get a guy to pay me on time. Aslo I send out a resume to get a job with a big company and its like I have experience, but cause I a not a civil engineer they are not interested. I have done so much that I can not possibly put it all on a resume. I guess you can say a jack of all trades master of none. I could run a crew blindfolded if I had too. Hell If you request I'll send you my resume, tell me what you think or what I am lacking.
For instance I could honestly say I have never been late to a job or never cried when I had to do something extra, and when I lead a crew I do not ask them to do something I would not. I think the Military trained me enough. I just find it fasinating that though I served my country in a war and went through so many construction related schools I have a problem. It is not attitude or thinking I am high and mighty. I know I do not know everything and I am always looking to learn more. So if ya can give me some insight here.

Thanks


----------



## logical (Jan 5, 2006)

A review a lot of resumes. Take this for what it's worth.

Clean up the format and get it to two pages, no more. Get the real important stuff on the first page. I read very few second pages and I automatically toss any resume over 3 pages out without reading. People may very well have 10 pages of experience but if they don't understand how to be clear and concise and reccognize that I don't have a hour to read their life story...they probably wouldn't work out. List your objective, the project foreman job and any training/credentials that truely apply to the objective. Move the other jobs, etc. to second page.

Rewrite the objective. If I get a bad feeling in the objective I move on. Words like invaluable and un-matched turn me off right away. I don't need someone who thinks I can't exist without him before I even hire him. Confidence is fine and words like exceptional and such are OK....but just tell me what you are capable of and what you want to do and that you do whatever it takes to get a job done on time and budget. Program management or project management are key words that will get it picked up online too.

Something like this:

My objective is to apply my leadership, organizational and program management skills in ways that allow the company to meet its specific goals. My experience includes numerous overseas assignments and the management of projects in high stress situations and adverse conditions. I offer a solid background of leadership and management experience and training combined with a strong work ethic and a willingness to do whatever is required to get the project done..


----------



## seabee1 (Jan 18, 2006)

*Great Advice*

Tahnk you for your advice, that made 110% sense. I will revamp the resume and repost it. Your Objective hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Thats logical, logical


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I agree with logical. Not to sound rude, but you resume is a lil unclear and hard to read and follow. When I started reading it I kinda just started to skim it as it didn't seem real interesting. My fiancee was in business school and she has a good format you may want to follow. Also I saw only 2 or so lines on your second page. Also don't forget your cover letter. If thats all you have to put on there maybe smaller font or reword so you have only half to full pages. Only a few lines kinda unorganizes it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

My attitude was to always just show up, in person, and tell 'em "I'm the guy you need". One guy asked me "What makes you think you're any good"?? I told him "Because I've already made every mistake, - - TWICE"!! :thumbup: He asked me how soon I could start.


----------



## seabee1 (Jan 18, 2006)

*What a answer*

Well TR that was one hell of a explanation you gave. You guys are full of knowledge or full of something:laughing:


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

Maybe your looking for the wrong position. Here in Az., they wont let you run a crew unless, youve already proven yourself in the field. they also dont want a coup, which is what will happen if a new guy comes in and is running guys that have been with the company for a couple years. I have never even seen a resume around here for construction jobs. I think Tom has the answer right to that one. Your not there because your good at english, your there because you can build.


----------



## specwood (Sep 5, 2005)

I am fine with misspelled, ill formatted resume, as long as it contains the pertinent information. 

We used to ask that people bring one, even if it was handwritten, so I could get a listing of their past experiences (not an unusual request for an employer). Very few actually did bring one so now I make them take 5 minutes and fill out an application that has them list the job history. Then I take a few minutes and read it. This makes for a wierd quiet time of about 8 to 10 minutes with the guy, him writing and me reading, but I figure it's worth it to have some thing I can question him/her on and get some honest answers as to work history.

A pretty resume does not necessarily mean someone is a good carpenter. We just need the info.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I am from the old school and consider basic literacy as an insight into the individual. There was a time when people strived for this, many immigrants still do while our current native population remain lacadasical. The new thought train seems to be "I'm American, somebody owes me sumpin".

Just reading the posts here give you some food for thought.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> I am from the old school and consider basic literacy as an insight into the individual. There was a time when people strived for this, many immigrants still do while our current native population remain lacadasical. The new thought train seems to be "I'm American, somebody owes me sumpin".
> 
> Just reading the posts here give you some food for thought.


Literacy??

Lac( )ada( )sical??

You FUNNY!!

:cheesygri


----------



## skylands (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm with Teetorbilt on this one.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Seabee-

I read your resume, and here's my comments (a bit harsh, maybe, but hopefully useful):

- The PA/LA address thing is confusing- I don't know if you live in PA permanently and just have a house to sell in LA, if you fly back and forth between the two places every week, if you have your family in LA, or what. I can't tell if you're going to be a permanent employee, or get a wild hair to move back to LA next month. I don't want you if you're not going to be around for a while.

- Your "objective" is a pile of BS taken straight from a "How to Write a Killer Resume" book- it tells me nothing about what type of position you're looking for, or specifically what you have to offer me and my company. I would have tossed the resume in the trash before reading any further.

- Your descriptions of your duties at your past jobs are too vague. For example, I don't know what type of projects you were building as a "Journeyman Carpenter" in the Navy- were you building wooden latrines, bridges, officer's housing, or crates for equipment?

I conduct probably 5-10 interviews every month for various positions in our organization, and honestly, I wouldn't have called you in based on what I read (if I had gotten past the objective)- there's not enough "meat" there to tell me that it's worth an hour or more of my time to sit down and talk to you.

Hopefully that helps.

Bob


----------

